# converting a jail configuration



## minimike (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I want run Debian kFreeBSD jails with FreeBSD 9.1-RC1 on top. On FreeBSD 8.3 I've filled in /etc/rc.conf something like this


```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list="tweetingduck"
jail_tweetingduck_rootdir="/var/jails/tweetingduck"
jail_tweetingduck_hostname="tweetingduck"
jail_tweetingduck_ip="127.0.0.1"
jail_tweetingduck_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_tweetingduck_exec_start="/etc/init.d/rc 3"
jail_tweetingduck_flags="-l -u root"
```

and it's working like a charme

what I've to write for FreeBSD 9.1?


```
jail_tweetingduck_exec_start="/etc/init.d/rc 3"
jail_tweetingduck_flags="-l -u root"
```

It almost breaks with jail_tweetingduck_flags="-l -u root"

cheers Darko


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2012)

Jail options haven't changed between 8.x and 9.x. They are still the same.



> ```
> jail_tweetingduck_exec_start="/etc/init.d/rc 3"
> ```


What's that 3 supposed to do? You do know FreeBSD doesn't use runlevels?


----------



## Kiore (Sep 12, 2012)

> What's that 3 supposed to do? You do know FreeBSD doesn't use runlevels?



If I'm reading the original post correctly, the "3" is the runlevel for the Debian /etc/init.d/rc program in the jail.

There's a note in the Debian kFreeBSD FAQ on required versions and patches for running in a FreeBSD chroot. There's a link from there to a "How To" for setting up Debian kFreeBSD in a jail which looks quite straightforward and very similar to what the original posting.


----------

